# (CLOSED) Need help with German videos



## nubilum93 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello everyone!
On YouTube, I came across the "Till" series. But since I do not know German and the video does not have full subtitles, in some episodes it is not clear what is being said or sung.
Can anyone help and write about what they say and sing about? It can be a complete text without a time stamp.

--------
Hallo!
Auf YouTube habe ich die TV-Serie "Till" gesehen. Da ich aber kein Deutsch kann und das Video keine vollständigen Untertitel hat, ist in einigen Folgen nicht klar, was gesagt oder gesungen wird.
Kann jemand helfen und darüber schreiben, was er sagt und worüber er singt? Es kann in Volltext sein, ohne die Zeit anzugeben.
Entschuldigen Sie mögliche Fehler. Dies ist ein Google-Übersetzer.

*Folge 12*
from 48 seconds (song)
ab 48 Sekunden (Lied)






*Folge 15*
All text / Alle Texte






*Folge 17*
All text / Alle Texte






*Folge 18*
All text / Alle Texte


----------

